# Shubunkins größe?



## c2000 (26. Juni 2007)

Weiss zufällig jemand wie groß Shubunkins werden können? Könnte da ein paar für meinen Teich bekommen.


----------



## Ulumulu (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Shubunkins größe?*

Hallo C2000

Wenn du schon eine Frage stellst wie wär es denn erstmal mit einem Hallo und einem Gruß mit Namen?
Eine gewisse Höflichkeit wäre schon angebracht.  

Also Shubunkins sind eigentlich Goldfische und die werden je nach dem bis 15 cm groß oder auch ein bisschen mehr.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Michael K (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Shubunkins größe?*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Also Shubunkins sind eigentlich Goldfische und die werden je nach dem bis 15 cm groß oder auch ein bisschen mehr.



Hallo Daniel, leg mal noch 20 cm drauf


----------



## Ulumulu (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Shubunkins größe?*

Hallo Michael

Meinst du mit "leg mal noch 20 cm drauf" das die 35 cm Groß werden ? 
also so große hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
Höchstens mal einen mit 20 cm aber sonst eher so um die 15 cm (geschätzt).


Gruß Daniel


----------



## ferryboxen (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Shubunkins größe?*

hallo

habe dieses frühjahr 2 von je ca.35 cm verschenkt.

vieleicht werden sie ja sogar noch grösser.

gruss lothar


----------



## Ulumulu (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Shubunkins größe?*

Hallo lothar

Ok also das sie so groß werden können hätte ich nicht gedacht aber ok jetzt weiß ich es. 
Man lernt nie aus 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## c2000 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Shubunkins größe?*

Ok, das mit der Höflichkeit mach ich dann beim näcshten mal, war da in eile 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## kyogre18 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Shubunkins größe?*

hallo,ich hab mal im geschäft welche gesehen die waren mind. 35cm groß und *15cm hoch*


----------

